# Help stray dogs by providing selter



## Himanshu 02 (5 mo ago)

_Help stray dogs to survive in this extreme rainy season_

From last few days i observe that the stray dogs in my area are in difficulty because of heavy rain. It seems very difficult to them for survive in the regular rain. I tried to help some dogs by providing them selter to live but there are many of them. Thats why i need your little support so that i

Read more - Help stray dogs to survive in this extreme rainy season

Donate - Help stray dogs to survive in this extreme rainy season


----------

